# Travel Destination with best food?



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Pretty much everywhere i've been to has good food if you go to the right places but Mediterranean Europe and SE Asia seem to have it everywhere.

A few places i've been where the food has been very very good are Andalucia, New Orleans, Sydney and Provence


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

Singapore!


----------



## *Pescadito* (Aug 13, 2005)

JAPAN, CHINA, FRANCE, ITALY, MEXICO.... all this countries have delicious food. I love Japanese and chinese food, those are my favourites hummmm


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

*Spain, France, Italy *


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Spain, France and Italy, no doubt for me!


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Probably China. I <3 Chineese food. :drool:


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Italy! I love the pasta's and pizza's! And also I like all dishes with olive oil.

And don't forget the Italian ice! 

Delicious!


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

I think is going to be Spain by far 
Also many Mediterranean countries have a good quality...kay:


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

BTW, Greek, French, Chinese and Spanish food is very good too! Dont try Dutch food! Only pea soup


----------



## exciter (Mar 2, 2005)

spain and italy, what make the difference? the olive oil, the wine, a great variety of fish, meat, pasta, rice, vegetables, fresh fruits...and is not only paella and pizza


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

If you want good food, you gotta go to HK


----------



## chittari (Mar 3, 2006)

*Singapore--food capital of Asia*

Come to Singapore. You can taste any region food under the sun*

* conditions apply


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Mediterranean food kay:


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

America has the best food because of the huge and diverse blend of people who live here. you've got everything from frankfurters, dim sun, sushi, pasta, pizza and a new foods that are a combination of all the popular foods


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Michigan and Chicago- Nice pizza, frankfurters, Mexican food...

Minnesota or Wisconsin- You would have the nicest (with reasonable price) German food with American style in this region.

Uruguay- Strong Spanish influence with true Latin American spice.

Quebec- One of my favourite around the world. Quebec have the best chef, with worldwide blends, especially in Montreal.

Victoria, Australia- Australian beef is the best in my opinion. 

Louisiana- I suppose they have great food... Tabasco are made in Louisiana.

Prairie Provinces- I believe we have the best crops and meat, it's probably much better than you expected if you are not natives. Our meal could be very tasty, not neccessary bland.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

My favorites are: Italian, Spanish, French, Balcan food, Greec,Turkish, Lebanese, Indian, Chinese, Indonesian, Mexican and some American things like hamburger are nice, but no masterpiece of culinaire work


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

If I'm gonna go for burgers, LA has the best ones


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Morocco, Turkey, Serbia, Singapore, Pakistan, Australia, Tunisia, Lebanon, Montenegro-Croatia (best seafood in the world) and India (Goa, Mumbai and the Punjab areas).


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

sharpie20 said:


> America has the best food because of the huge and diverse blend of people who live here. you've got everything from frankfurters, dim sun, sushi, pasta, pizza and a new foods that are a combination of all the popular foods


Lots of variety but in general the Italian food isn't as good as in Italy, the Cantonese food isn't as good as in HK, the Greek food isn't as good as in Greece etc.

Most people I saw in the US seemed to eating crap junk food anyway.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Jonesy55 said:


> Lots of variety but in general the Italian food isn't as good as in Italy, the Cantonese food isn't as good as in HK, the Greek food isn't as good as in Greece etc.
> 
> Most people I saw in the US seemed to eating crap junk food anyway.


In most US cities, fast-food places are greatly outnumbered by non-fast food restaurants. With regards to Chinese food, my Chinese friend says that no place is better than California.


----------

